# Is there a way to give someone my WM reservation?



## DaveNV (Apr 21, 2021)

Other than renting, and using a Guest Certificate, I mean.  I want to pass along a desirable reservation to someone who might really want it, but keep my own credits from being used.  Is there a way in WorldMark to directly pass a reservation to another WM owner, which would then use their credits, and free up my own?

I have a reservation at the Santa Fe WorldMark for the end of September, into the first week of October.  This overlaps with the start of the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta. Plans may be changing, and I may end up cancelling this reservation.

If I just cancel, it'll go back to the mix, and likely end up with someone on the Waitlist.  I'm fine with that, but wanted to see if there was a way to help out a Tugger first.

Dave


----------



## Seagila (Apr 21, 2021)

The only way I could think of requires you using one of your Guest Certificates. If you're willing to do that, then just ask the other party to transfer the same number of credits used for the reservation into your account. Hopefully the expiration date of the transferred credits are close to your own.


----------



## samara64 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, just ask them to transfer credits and to pay for the HKT fee, GC fee and any taxes you paid. They would have paid for these in their account anyway except GC.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 21, 2021)

What you asked about is not possible.


----------

